# Engine Pics/Vids



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Im debating If I can install a 840 on my brute, reading through the service manual and not sure If I can put everything back together without it blowing up. If anybody has any pics or videos of the heads,Timing chain, Rocker case close up, explaining things whatever. I just want to see in color and in more detail then the black and white pics in the service manual. My main point of concern is getting cams out and getting the weights and things off the sprocket, and also putting the timing chain back on completely right. Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dont let it completely intimidate you bud...I'd never dreamed of tearing into one of these high dollar v-twins, BUT I DID when I blew gears in the tranny. I had to find out what the problem was and didn't want to pay a shop to do something that I could do myself with help from mimb. Start with the valve covers and work your way down. The cams literally just sit in there. Not near as complicated as you think, the hard part will be getting the timing set right once you get it back together. I'd recommend at least getting new timing chains when you go back together, but since you'll have the motor out this is prime opportunity to go ahead and install all new seals and bearings...only a few more bucks, and this way you know everything is fresh and wont come apart in a couple months.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ive never done it either but im pretty confidence if i take it apart i can put it back together, maybe a screw extra but it works for sure lol


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just Did a 840 kit in mine, no problems if you have done a Motor or 2 Before. don't have to remove the weights from the Cam Gears, just make sure the timing marks are lined up.


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

I rebuilt my whole motor this spring and I just used the manual you can download. Thought it would be hard to do but really wasn't bad at all. Just make sure you check your timing before you button it back up


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Filthyredneck: How much did it cost for bearings and chain? Not going into bottom end keep in mind. I can barely afford the kit let alone other stuff.

Brute574:? I was told by DSC I need to take the weights off?

As far as experience goes, im only 17 I have nothing but theory. My dad knows car engines and a little bit of old motorcycle, but that's it. Nothing modern like this. My engines only got 3000 trail km's on it, 350 hours or so so Im not sure If ill need new bearings and chains.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

The weights stay on the cam gear......you just take the whole gear off with weights attached (2 allen head bolts) and bolt it on the new cams. I would definitely do at least the cam chains, they are not expensive.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Filthyredneck: How much did it cost for bearings and chain? Not going into bottom end keep in mind. I can barely afford the kit let alone other stuff.
> 
> Brute574:? I was told by DSC I need to take the weights off?
> 
> As far as experience goes, im only 17 I have nothing but theory. My dad knows car engines and a little bit of old motorcycle, but that's it. Nothing modern like this. My engines only got 3000 trail km's on it, 350 hours or so so Im not sure If ill need new bearings and chains.


 
Thats if I degree the cams in. You would send me your cam gears with sprockets and i can send your cams with adjusted sprockets and weights on if thats easier for you. Keep in mind you don't have to put the weights back on if you don't want to. I never do.

It might be easier if you time the motor with the cams last.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I learned something today. A wire brush wheel and Spray nine works wonders at cleaning carbon out of combustion chambers!!! After I used the wheel it was still all black, literally just sprayed spray nine on it and it wipe right off.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Everything is apart and clean, all I need is hand valve lapping kit to re seat the valves and of course the engine parts from DSC. Spent id say 8+ hours using hand tools cleaning combustion chamber, valves and exhaust port to a shine because it was covered in a thick layer of carbon/burnt oil.


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Really cool. Keep them pics coming. I may be interested in doing this myself.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Just took some more for ya but it's really all I can get until I start building it again. I can't upload all the pics you'll have to look at them in my photo bucket. 


http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb335/Waddaman/


----------



## freebird_78 (Aug 7, 2011)

While you have the heads apart, you may as well do a little port matching and polishing. Did that when I did the big bore kit on my bike. Was cake, nearly free, and perhaps worth a pony or two. 

I found these bits for the Dremel that looked like grey pencil erasers (in various shapes) that worked like a charm for final polishing. Simple sanding drums in 60 and 120 grit do the rough work. Had the combustion chamber and exhaust runner looking like mirrors. Left the intake side just a bit rougher for atomization. The Dremel scotchbrite wheels work really well too, but you'll spend a small fortune on them as they're expensive and you'll go through a TON of them. The eraser looking ones lasted much longer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I really wanted too, but I don't have any of the tools too do it...


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Great job so far bud very impressive, I may be doing this as well I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a BBK in my 750 but so far it's not working . . . keep up the good work!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks! Ive been working hard on this thing for a while now, making new snorkels, redoing rad relocate installing KUJO bushings and a bunch of other stuff. Everything is done except for re-seating the valves because I couldn't get a hold of a kit. That will be done this weekend and hopefully so will the engine if USPS shows up with my parts!!!


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome, I too am redooing my 3" snorkels, clutching, msd, kujo bushings, installing a rad relocate kit and then having a buddy give me a custom paint job. This is why I'm holding off on the engine kit lol I can't wait for spring!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Me neither, but really I can't wait to be riding period.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

vogie said:


> Great job so far bud very impressive, I may be doing this as well I'm trying to convince myself I don't need a BBK in my 750 but so far it's not working . . . keep up the good work!



If your cylinders are in good shape, You can save some money and go with a st bore kit. There running really well. With the money you save you can get a muzzy pro...


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Good job Nic...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks again, just thinking if those parts don't make it this week I might go buy some tools to polish those heads. If they do come in tho im going riding, lol.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

http://ccspecialtytool.com/


Here's where i get my porting tools from. 
FYI...DO NOT polish the intake port.


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

DSC said:


> If your cylinders are in good shape, You can save some money and go with a st bore kit. There running really well. With the money you save you can get a muzzy pro...


I'm not convinced the Muzzy is loads better than my Big Gun but I assume my engine is in decent shape. I've had the quad for 2 years now and put all 2,000kms on it but I do ride it hard. 30" tires on it since almost new, mud/water riding every trip out and a few mud bogs as well  

I will probably end up doing engine work in the winter of 2012, I will keep in touch thanks.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I won't dale don't worry. I know it has to do with atomization or something lol. Ill see if any local stores have any of that stuff, but still hoping the kit comes in...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Might as well share the good news. My kit DID come in today, im not sure if I can pick it up tonight or if I have to wait until tomorrow but either way if all goes well the brute will be running sometime this weekend! :goodnews:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy about getting this, but definitely not happy about the $200 GST charge...


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

More pics here: http://s1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb335/Waddaman/


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

wow ... great pics and lots of them ...thats awesome great work bud ... can never have tooo many pics ...


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks good Nic. Yall had everything laid out pretty nice.... Good work..


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, Id recommend doing motor work in the frame just make sure you pressure wash everything. Was actually really easy plenty of room, only thing you need to do is unbolt the front engine mount and lift the front about 1" to get the front rocker case in and out.

and Dale it's actually Nik, it's spelt different


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

oh,yeah... Canadian


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

lmao ... tooo funny ...


----------



## 2011BruteForce750 (Oct 30, 2011)

awesome pics check out my 840cc build on my brand new 2011BruteForce750 i just pulled the motor last night. got plenty of pics. and will be tearing into the motor tmrw. very nice build nik. is that an 840 as well?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

DSC 840 stg 1, and easy now man child


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Ha... Man child... That was funny....


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Almost... Keys will be in friday at the dealer hopefully...


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

thats one sweet ride bud ... i love it ...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, And I still got a lot to do to it. Only need another $150 for polished muzzy super pros.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

when you are all done , do you wanna come here to manitoba and do all the same to mine ?? 
Please !!! 
lol


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

I can hear axles and knuckles breaking now when you hit that 1st mud hole..... clamping down on the throttle.... That 840 starts to breathe....:saevilw::saevilw:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol thats true. First thing after my muzzy super pro will be some rhino's in the front to match the back and then some ASR Tie rods to beef up the front end as much as possible. I had plenty of faith in rhinos on the stock engine but on the 840 im not sure. Well see.

PS. you couldn't be more right about going wide open into the holes.. lol. A WOT wheelie going into them is always fun too lol.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Got it running tonight. Took it out for about 15kms to a lake and did some WOT runs, this thing even when it's not jetted right hauls...

Going on a full day ride tomorrow, Ill see my top speed with the 29.5s on ice and break this engine in. Can't wait to get back out!!!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet ... keep us updated ....


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Waddaman said:


> Got it running tonight. Took it out for about 15kms to a lake and did some WOT runs, this thing even when it's not jetted right hauls...
> 
> Going on a full day ride tomorrow, Ill see my top speed with the 29.5s on ice and break this engine in. Can't wait to get back out!!!


 

Top speed
29.5's
Ice

It was nice knowing you bud....:bigeyes:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

DSC said:


> Top speed
> 29.5's
> Ice
> 
> It was nice knowing you bud....:bigeyes:


 
I'll second that thought...:shocked:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

well.. It's not slick ice like you would do spins on, it's more like a frozen river, with snow on top and then ice on the snow..lol. Kinda like this:










^^The exact same river I was PLANNING on going on today. But instead a snow storm/blizzard decided to show up -_-

We call it "Ice" because well... if there wasn't any you'd be very far under water. I can excuse the misinterpretation for you southern boys, haha.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

HOLY MOTHER....:bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes:

Are you seriuos....LOL.. If i came outside and seen that, I would move... Its supposed to freeze down here tonight. That means it will be in the 30's.. Thats cold as heck..


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

who big or what carb mods did you have to do?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Stock carbs, rejetted to 170fr 180rr mains #42 Pilots (on there way to me) and that's it. Had to add another 2" snorkel but other then that there was no other A/F changes.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Nothing steals your breath like that cold Canadian weather. I drive 12-14 hours every year at least once to go back up and really feel and smell that snow and cold. The Brute looks really good. congrats on the 840 upgrade.:bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> well.. It's not slick ice like you would do spins on, it's more like a frozen river, with snow on top and then ice on the snow..lol. Kinda like this:
> 
> ^^The exact same river I was PLANNING on going on today. But instead a snow storm/blizzard decided to show up -_-
> 
> We call it "Ice" because well... if there wasn't any you'd be very far under water. I can excuse the misinterpretation for you southern boys, haha.


Oh hell..that's Big Ice..go for it...let-r-graze!!:rockn: Hope its froze good...lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, ill have a vid up around next weekend once I get my pilots jets in it. Too embarrassed to make a sound clip of a very un-tuned bike haha, hopefully it'll have a muzzy super pro on it too.

Edit: nm commented right before I did lol. Yea we make sure it's frozen now and don't go out in storms. Dad almost died last year when he went through on his snowmobile on that same river. Don't mean to be a downer but you have to be careful, for the most part its very very thick but there is always open spots and if you hit it your in big trouble.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Waddaman said:


> Edit: nm commented right before I did lol. Yea we make sure it's frozen now and don't go out in storms. Dad almost died last year when he went through on his snowmobile on that same river. Don't mean to be a downer but you have to be careful, for the most part its very very thick but there is always open spots and if you hit it your in big trouble.


Good. Glad you guys take care and check it out first. So many don't. Death is the toughest to recover from.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

You got it right. Somebodies always has to go first to test it though, but I hope they will be on a sled and have a chance of skipping if it breaks. ATV's should be the last ones on it after the snowmobiles have made clear paths where it's safe.


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Funny fact the brutes are one of the best for starting in te cold my brute started -25 my buddy with an *articat!!!* just barely turned over


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> Everything is apart and clean, all I need is hand valve lapping kit to re seat the valves and of course the engine parts from DSC. Spent id say 8+ hours using hand tools cleaning combustion chamber, valves and exhaust port to a shine because it was covered in a thick layer of carbon/burnt oil.


Man I love the fact that you have safety in mind.Just from the pics I spotted a fire extinguisher and earmuffs . Good stuff


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Nik,
Did you get the cylinders from DSC with the kit of did you have yours redone? If you don't mind me asking, how much did the kit cost? Did you have to buy anything else?


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Got them from dsc I believe it's a kit you send him your cylinders


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure how ya know my name, but lol. The kit was $1400 + reccomended ARP head studs ($140) and extended rocker arms (I forget price). You need to send DSC your cams and cylinders as cores. You won't get your exact parts back modified you will get someone elses, as it's faster. Everything is checked to make sure it's in good shape and all that. If you absolutely want to I imagine dale at dsc will take your cores and send em away but it will be a long time before your get anything back.

As far as other stuff you SHOULD get is.. timing chains, poissibly a 2012 starer gear(some people will bust starter gears left and right, some will never bust one with a bbk.. it's debatable to get one or not) new kibblewhite valve seals from dale since they are so much better than stock and only like $50 total.

Other then that there shouldn't be much else to get..you'll need a tube of gasket maker for the rocker cover. You may already have a clutch puller, you need that to get the the intermediate shaft sprocket for the front head. What else you need to get depends on whats wore in your engine if anything.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

I learned your name from an earlier post.i read your other engine tear down into the lower end.Exellant information by the way. What was the root cause of the bottom end coming apart?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

There was nothing wrong with the bottom end, the web cams either didn't put enough hardening weld on the cam, or there was porosity in it (my guess is both) and they chipped and flaked like crazy. Had to tear everything apart to see what kind of damage was done but the filter saved everything.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Gotcha! For some reason I thought you had something happen to the bottom end of the motor. DSC or web make good on the cams? Did you use the Kawasaki 3 bond on the case halves or just regular rtv?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Web made me pay $80 in the end but they wouldn't admit to anything.. I used Permatex Ultra black and so far it's working very well, no sign of leaking anywhere. The last time I used just some gasket maker stuff and it leaked like crazy on the rocker cover on the first ride, Make sure you get the right stuff it's not that expensive.


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

As much works there is involved with the tear down and rebuild I was leaning toward the kawasaki 3 bond the manual calls for but figured I'd ask what other people were using. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

When you find out the price of it you will change your mind.. lol. It was like $75 per tube in canada or something like that, lol.


----------

